# Pippy-Description of Paranoia for you



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Here is a description of the disorder: http://aolsearch.aol.com/redir.adp?appname...tner=Google&cli ckedItemRank=4&requestId=cns23298&component=websearch.google.http.tcl&searchType=MS


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

Paranoia allmost explains what I am feeling, not really sure. The worst of anxiety comes after hearing denials. Nothing could scare me more than having bad pains and dysfunction but every doctor and family member and friend I had all deny it. The dentist denies the pain in my root canals. I know I am allowed to decide, but this overt denial scares me. I could be screaming heebee jeebees and they would just look awway? Yup... So what do you think? Am I paranoid?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

Hi Sluggo,First of all, I am not a licensed medical professional. I work in a medical environment with medical professionals. (I am a medical information systems computer educator)... but I will try to answer your question based on information that has been given to me.It doesn't sound as if you are paranoid. It sounds as if you have a low threshold for pain. That is something that could be normal for you, or it could be something you might be able to improve with certain kinds of medications that can change how your brain perceives pain. When something hurts, whether the pain is real or perceived because of a brain neurotransmitter dysfunction, it can still cause anxiety. I used to be told by doctors and dentists that I had a "very eccentric" nervous system. Bottom line... I had no pain tolerance. I learned later in life that was due to a deficiency of a brain neurotransmitter known as Serotonin.There are many different classifications of medications that would be available that could increase your threshhold to pain, should you decide that you would want to ask your doctor(s) to evaluate you for a Serotonin deficiency.There are are treatments that can also help with pain tolerance such as self hypno therapy using the tapes/CD's that are offered on this board on the CBT/Hypno forum. I just started using them, and even though it's still early in the treatment, I can vouch for their effectiveness. (I have also had previous biofeedback training so it was easier for me to pick up on what the tapes/CD's are trying to do).There is no need for you to feel anxious because others may not understand your pain tolerance. That's you.... that's a lot of us here. There is help and you are not alone.Check with Eric (moderator)... he can give you more detailed information about why those of us with IBS perceive pain more intensely than others and he can also point you in the direction of a variety of proven treatments.Good luck, hope this helpsEvie


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I don't have that. A grandparent of mine did for a short while though. I just have a lot of anxiety when going to sleep I worry that someone might break in, which could happen. The dr said I have gad and social phobia. And since I've been on the xanax I fall asleep within 5 minutes of laying down no more waiting 2 hours. But thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

I don't think you're paranoid either, Pippy.I know what you mean about the sleep thing, though... I have generalized anxiety disorder. I am unable to sleep much without taking a combination of Celexa in the morning and Trazadone at bedtime (both are antidepressants). I used Xanax once for a brief period of time about 12 years ago when I first started trying antidepressants. It enabled me to tolerate them and build up to a therapeutic level of antidepressant medication. After 3 months, I was able to wean off the Xanax and I've never used it since. At times I do still get very anxious over things, depending on circumstances, but I am usually able to override it with visualization techniques that I previously learned using biofeedback which I am currently reinforcing with Mike Mahoney's self-hypnosis CD's, as well as regularly engaging in physical exercise that I love (modern dance)and a course of cognitive behavioral therapy with a therapist who literally saved my life.Glad if things are working for you. Take care, Evie


----------

